# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  back into the gym at 48 but I need some help to pee.

## wayassfasterthanyou

I have always had a good understanding of proper test levels and eating well to stay fit .
my local guy has moved and I am now looking to find a good place to supply me with my prostate health products .
I feel 5mg of tadalafil is great to keep your prostate up n running  :Smilie:  
does anyone use liquid or powder?
any info on who sells this peptide ?

thanks

----------


## Iranon

Your insurance will cover it, if not use good rx, I get a 90 day supply of 5mg tadalafil for $12.00

----------


## Iranon

I was a urology nurse for many years. You need to get a PSA, a bladder scan after voiding (better yet double voiding). After that if needed more tests. Some info your Doctor or Nurse might not tell you....never get a TURP. If you have prostrate hypertrophy you have many and much better options then a TURP.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> I have always had a good understanding of proper test levels and eating well to stay fit .
> my local guy has moved and I am now looking to find a good place to supply me with my prostate health products .
> I feel 5mg of tadalafil is great to keep your prostate up n running  
> does anyone use liquid or powder?
> any info on who sells this peptide ?
> 
> thanks


You shouldn't be treating yourself as far as prostate problems go. It might be something other than a benign enlarged prostate. Without being examined, you don't know. Besides, as Iranon said, you can get an RX for your prostate meds and have your insurance cover them too. And if you're having trouble pissing, you really need to get treatment from a professional.

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

What's the size of your prostate per a doctor?

A blood test can determine this.

Is it normal?

What medication you suggested is used tadafil or however it's spelled is used to improve erections, and its generic name is Cialis used for E.D.

My urine stream is slow at 50, and it was the same last year at 49, yet my prostate size is normal according to a yearly physical last month in Feb 2022 and a year ago the same thing

My g.p. fam doc said that even if your prostate size is normal, FloMax or a/k/a Tamsulosin hcl deals with flow issues or deals w/ weak urine stream also regardless of prostate size

Flomax however is very strong and has bad sides like retrograde or ghost ejaculation, which is a weird very unwelcomed side effect for me and I really don't see any positive results as that side effect for me is really not worth it, even after 1 dose

The doc did say that an ancillary or positive side effect of the flomax is that it also helps prevent kidney stones

I'm going to be frank with you, just to be helpful, as we age the walls of the penis become weaker akin to eye sight failing, so I made the analogy of a medical device increasing sperm output, that would be a penis enlarger.

My doc said that might help also with urine output,

however, I don't have a whole lot of faith in his answer as he was super busy at the time and none of the info. on the web shows a medical penis pump improving (as an ancillary or positive side effect), the urine flow

anyone else know anything about this

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

Oh, so 1 more thing. 

None of this was meant to be pervy, on the contrary helpful,

I urinate at least 15 x per day and find myself watching ads on prostate supplements that are at a whopping $70 a 30 day supply

These ads talk about the leaky faucet flow

Most of the info. on google is that a medical device to enlarge or exercise the penis is used only for that purpose

But it also improves semen stream or output, meaning

*the walls of the penis are exercised, they become stronger*

*So why wouldn't this also in theory work on improving the walls of the penis to improve urine flow?

It seems to me it would be helpful

I have such a device, but haven't done much of this, as I'm working 2 jobs right now and really have not much time.

Wondering if in a similar vein JELQ exercises which use Kegel can be helpful for urine flow

----------


## fossil

Hey wayassfasterthanyou,
Let me just tell you my story.
I, like you was having to go pee many times a day and night. Went to a urologist and he prescribed tamsulosin HCL .4mg, one a day. For several months that worked well, but my bathroom visits in half, then it didn't. He advised me to go to two a day and again, it greatly helped, and again, several months later it didn't help. So, I just lived like that for maybe a year, and noticed it was getting harder to pee/dribble at all. I mean, it's like I felt my pee coming out, but it would take like a minute for it to just dribble. So, I made another uro appt and of course that was about a week away. So, that weekend, a Saturday morning, it completely plugged up on me. I mean not even a dribble coming out. The next day I had to go to the ER and get cath'ed. They had a hard time pushing it up past my prostate for the same reason the pee couldn't squeeze out. I shudder even now years later when I think back on that unique pain, pushing what felt like a dry garden hose up my dick. 
The only solution at this point was a TURP. After we few weeks of bagging it, I had this done and after a brief healing time, I was peeing like a 10 year old again!!! That was maybe 7 or so years ago, and my uro did tell me that I'd probably have to have another TURP some time in the future, and I think that day may be approaching. 
I have not yet tried the tamsulosin again, but have been using the tadalafil, like you, at 5mg/day. I did my research and this was supposed to help, but it's been a few months now and I don't see much from it, other than a few woodies during the night. I do imagine my TRT could be responsible for my enlarged prostate, but I'd much rather get a TURP done every 8 years or so, than the feeling I have when off testosterone !!
My advice it to go see a urologist now, find one you like, as you will most likely need one one day. Like someone said above, it's guesswork until a medical professional takes a look. Mine had me pee all I could every visit and then they did the sonar thing to see just how full my bladder was. 
If it is indeed your prostate enlargement, and it progresses to where you cannot pee, I don't know of any other solution besides a TURP. I recall reading about something called a eurolift, something like that, but it didn't seem to be as good as a TURP. Heck, maybe now that have a better solution. The idea of roto rooting up your pee hole really does sound barbaric.

----------

